# which is culinary managment program is better? at george brown or humber? soooo confused!!



## sherine (May 11, 2011)

hi everyone!!

i was wondering if i can find any advice on what to do, i am a female who will move to canada next august to start in a sep 2011 fall culinary managment program, the problem is i dont know which one to choose!!

i have been accepted at both george brown and humber culinary programs and must sign and pay BEFORE the 27th of may, which means in 2 weeks MAX!!

I wanted to enroll in the baking and pastry arts mgt program at gb since i LOVE to bake but addmissions were already closed

i will have my husband and son with me and will need to enroll my son at a good public elementry school, i heard  that oakville schools are the best,but i dont know what to do in terms of transportation from there since i cant drive and will need to use public transportation

so do i live i oakville and go attend at humber since it'll be closer? how far will it be with public transportation? i am also afraid that its too deserted, or isnt it?

or do i stay inside toronto and go to george brown? which areas have the best elementry schools?

which college would i be better of with? i already have a bachelors degree in business administration and feel that george brown might concentrata bit more on managment which i dont need, i wanna enhance my cooking and baking skills, but its at a busy location at the center of toronto and i was thinking that living in the city would be more practical in terms of grocceries and shopping and transportation,or am i wronge?

i'm sooooooooooo confused!!

would really appreciate any advise

thank you,

sherine


----------

